# Which Callas opera to start?



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

As I noted in the "Callas remastered" box set thread, the new Callas box set is speeding its way to me as I type these words (I hope).

My question is: Where to begin?

I currently only own a small selection of her music, including:

Stereo Lucia on EMI, my all-time favorite opera recording, and the first one I owned on LP way back when,
Stereo Norma on EMI (with my favorite tenor of all time, Corelii),
1955 Rigoletto on Gala (from 1986 EMI master, I think),
The legendary mono Tosca,
The "Callas 50" EMI set of bleeding chunks,
Badly scratched Callas at la Scala LP,

So, where to begin with the great riches of the 69 CD set? I'm absolutely giddy at the discoveries heading my way and I want to unravel them carefully.

FWIW, I'm a former voice student and an audio nut.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Why be "careful"? Callas wasn't! What operas do you like best? Which ones call to you? Just go for them. From Lady Macbeth to Carmen to Butterfly to Gioconda, Callas trounces the competition. Draw straws. Blindfold yourself and point. Eeny meeny miney moe. You'll get to them all eventually. There's time. Your life is ahead of you. Coraggio!


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

Alas, Woodduck, I might not get to all of them for years, and I could fall and bump my head or get hit by a bus and then where would I be?

My quality music listening time is measured in a few hours a week, and I need to get through the Hans Hotter EMI box set of lied first, and of course the 60-CD Bernstein set goes begging, the London analogue years set has treasures unexamined, and the Mercury 2 set is now a mere paperweight.

Did I tell you I just found a pirate 3 LP set of the 1952 Macbeth from La Scala? Like, today? For $3?

The Art of Schwartzkopf? That massive box of rich black LPs? Half of one side, and she waited two years.

And I need - NEED - to do a Brahms shootout before I see the wolf lady playing the 2nd in March.

And what if my hand falls accidentally on the Furtwangler box, the one marked "Wagner" ? 

Well, I know that Callas can push them all out, but a good start would help...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Admiral said:


> Alas, Woodduck, I might not get to all of them for years, and I could fall and bump my head or get hit by a bus and then where would I be?
> 
> My quality music listening time is measured in a few hours a week, and I need to get through the Hans Hotter EMI box set of lied first, and of course the 60-CD Bernstein set goes begging, the London analogue years set has treasures unexamined, and the Mercury 2 set is now a mere paperweight.
> 
> ...


My God, the burdens you bear! The responsibilities! The conflicts tearing you limb from limb!

You rend my heart. I embrace you and weep copiously.

Start with the four operas I mentioned (the second _Gioconda_ is slightly superior to the first). They are all mind-boggling. Callas at the summit of her art. If anyone tells you otherwise, ignore them. They know nothing.


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> My God, the burdens you bear! The responsibilities! The conflicts tearing you limb from limb!
> 
> You rend my heart. I embrace you and weep copiously.
> 
> Start with the four operas I mentioned (the second _Gioconda_ is slightly superior to the first). They are all mind-boggling. Callas at the summit of her art. If anyone tells you otherwise, ignore them. They know nothing.


Grazie, molte grazie


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd certainly start with the Tosca. One of the greatest ever opera recordings. Then Trovatore and Butterfly with Karajan


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Von Karajan "Lucia" with di Stefano
"Poliuto" with Corelli, Bastianini
"Norma" with Corelli
Mexico "Aida" with del Monaco (horrid sound)
"Tosca" with di Stefano, Gobbi


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Some are recommending live performances. Are those in your 69-CD set? I had the impression that that set was mainly remastered EMI studio jobs, with a few live ones that EMI got rights to. If we're talking about live recordings, that complicates the picture. The 1955 _Norma_ under Votto is one of the great live opera performances of all time, with Callas in superb voice, Del Monaco and Simionato burning up the stage. The Karajan _Lucia_ is another classic. People differ about _Medea_, but the live ones are all superior to the studio one. Same with _Traviata_. You said you already have the old _Tosca_, so don't worry about the later one, but if you haven't seen the film of the Covent Garden Act 2, see it now.


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

I think they are all studio recordings in the box set: track listing here:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Warner+Classics/2564633991


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

The one I began with was her first studio _Lucia di Lammermoor_. It's the version conducted by Serafin, with Di Stefano and Gobbi in the cast. But perhaps the famous _Tosca_ would actually be the best first choice.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Why be "careful"? Callas wasn't! What operas do you like best? Which ones call to you? Just go for them. From Lady Macbeth to Carmen to Butterfly to Gioconda, Callas trounces the competition. Draw straws. Blindfold yourself and point. Eeny meeny miney moe. You'll get to them all eventually. There's time. Your life is ahead of you. Coraggio!


Great! IMO Gioconda is a must for Callas beginner. To my ears, the last act in that recording features Callas in her BEST timbre. One can easily forget the problem with her "idiosyncratic" timbre.


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

silentio said:


> Great! IMO Gioconda is a must for Callas beginner. To my ears, the last act in that recording features Callas in her BEST timbre. One can easily forget the problem with her "idiosyncratic" timbre.


One of the most exciting things for me is that I'll be both discovering new (to me) Callas recordings and new operas. Although I've been an opera fan for years I find that I've really stuck to the standard Puccini, Verdi, and more recently Wagner.

So I'm thrilled to be hearing some new operas as well.


----------

